# slo-mo ballet



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

whether or not you like ballet, you have to admire the precision of body positioning etc in this clip - shot at 1000fps it is a visual feast
Watch it from Youtube at 720p for best effect :smile:

Le vent (ballet super slow motion) - YouTube


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Though I've never really been into dance (4 back-left paws :grin, that clip certainly shows the grace and elegance of ballet - It's a pity they can't move that slow in real-time :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - yep, slo-mo moves in real time would be fun 

can't believe how precise and perfect the girl in particular is with her angles etc of limbs - would have been good to see a real time vid of this too


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I an definitely not into ballet but that was fascinating. The grace, muscular strength and pain they must go through. Watch it again and look at the contortions of joint angles and the pressures on landing. It is little wonder that many of the top ballet dancers have medical issues as they get older. 

That said, it was beautiful to sit back and watch. Thanks.


----------

